# Wedding Photography site C&C



## Jamesy (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

We've given the website a full revamp after deciding to 'go pro'.

www.davidandjames.co.uk

Any advise/comments/critique/opinions on the website are welcomed and appreciated .

Thanks, James.


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 23, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## ddm1975 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice work!  Website looks great!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2009)

The site looks good but I'm not thrilled with the big red 'sale' dot.  It makes the whole thing too much about price, rather than quality.  
I had to look twice to find the wedding gallery, I think it should have a more prominent link.  Prospective clients will want to see the images.  Also, it looks like all the images in your wedding gallery are from the same wedding.  As a client, I'd like to see some diversity there.  If you don't have any other weddings from which to pull images, then maybe consider staging some images with a model and borrowed dress etc.  

Overall, it's clean, classy and works well...so pretty good.


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 24, 2009)

Mike, thanks for the input. We've made a couple of changes to the site regarding the linking straight to the galleries. We are lacking some diversity in the wedding gallery but that can only be remedied by shooting a few more weddings. Hopefully that'll come soon! 
Once again, thanks for your input and taking the time to respond .

James


----------



## timbearden (Feb 9, 2009)

Good job, I like your work.


----------

